# Can't get the Presto canner lids all the way on.



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

What am I doing wrong? I have 3 Presto Canners, all pretty much the same. I am sure I've switched around the lids on the canners in the past...but now I can't get 2 of the lids on the canners. I can get one lid on my tallest canner, but the other 2 lids won't go on ANY of the canners.  They all fit on the top, start to turn closed, but about the part where the upper and lower handles meet, they stop moving and won't finish closing. Even the one I'm using kind of catches there, but then you can hear the gasket being squeezed and it goes all the way on. I've tried changing gaskets, oiling the gasket with mineral oil, etc, and nothing seems to be working. It makes a metallic clunking noise and stops dead. I don't have a lot of hand strength to try and deal with it as I just had carpal tunnel surgery on my right hand 3 weeks ago, and the other hand is being done next week. I'd really like to at least get the lid with the vent tube for the weight set to fit the tall canner, if nothing else. Any ideas?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> It makes a metallic clunking noise and stops dead. Any ideas?


There is a safety lock lever in the handle that drops down when the pressure starts to build. (You can hear it drop down with a small "clink" when the pressure starts to build). It keeps you from opening the canner when the canner is under pressure. Sometimes it will be lower than it needs to be when you try to put the top of the canner on. Try turning the top (lid) over and shake it a bit until it falls back to its regular position. I've had this happen on several occasions and I just keep messing with it until it drops back to the open position. It's hard to explain this, but if you look at your manual you will see the lock lever that I am referring to. You may need to put the canner down on a lower level so that you can push down on the top to get it to go on. You can give it a few back and forth twists and it may help. Don't really "man-handle" it too much though. Try this when you aren't canning so you don't get too frustrated with it. Hope this helps.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Given your surgery you also may have to round up another pair of hands or even 2 pair to help you with this issue as well as the problem you are having with the vent tube removal in your other post. That is a two-person job even under ideal circumstances. 

With this issue, if Sally's suggestion doesn't solve the problem, and it should resolve the metal on metal sound, you might try removing the gasket and flipping it over. That will sometimes make closing a bit easier. This is assuming you are trying to put the right lid on the right pot. They aren't all interchangeable.

Good luck.


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

My Prestos has a small metal piece in the top of the canner pot. If the pot isn't turned right the lid will not go on. I had never thought about it until my DD couldn't get it to go on one day. when I opened it I noticed the little metal piece inside the canner pot. Turned the pot around lid went on. Hope this helps.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

breestephens...you beat me to it.
It does make a difference which way the pot is pointing.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! One of the lids needed the metal thingie jiggled, and the others needed my dd's muscles. I still don't have the vent tubes switched out, but at least all the lids will go on the canners again. :happy: I just knew I'd find someone (several someones) with great advice here.

BTW, just got my left hand done, so in a few months, there will be no holding me back, lol!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine has a little arrow on the lid that you have to line up first before you turn it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, mine has that, too. I could get the lid started, but not all the way on. Still can't do it without my dd's help, but at least I can use the canners. And I even got the vent pipe off the 2 than needed them changed out! :sing: :happy:


----------

